# Pistols and silencers



## RSA (Mar 22, 2011)

I need some good advice. I know everyone hase their favorites, however, I need good solid advice on pistols and silencers.

I have a Glock 22, Sig P229, and Browning Hi-Power. Which would be the best to set up with a silencer. All are .40 cal. What are the advantages and dis-advantages of each pistol.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Most guys on here aren't into the whole silencer thing; it's a hassle on the paperwork and we've had a few bad eggs trying to get around the ATF. 

That said, .40 cal sounds large for a silencer. I usually hear of 9mm or .22 being silenced.

KG


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm no expert, and I don't own a silenced gun. As I understand it, the Silencer can supress the noise from exploding/expanding gases, but can't do much about the sonic boom from a supersonic round. The "crack" of a .40 (and 9 mm) round is not sulressed and so they are softer but are still loud the .45 does not have this issue because its subsonic. The .45 isn't "silent" but the noise is more substantially reduced than with either the .40 or 9 mm. Maybe some of you more experienced users can chime in?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Fdesantis3 is correct.

Suppressors are just like the muffler on your car. It gives the gases time to cool and move without the normally violent BLAM!!! It simply dissipates energy (gas). The fact that some rounds are going to make super sonic "cracks" can be mitigated by using heavier bullets at slower speeds, to a point. That's why the .45 is more suited for suppression over its faster/lighter counterparts.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*silencers*

I've shot a silenced .40 and it was pretty damn quiet. of course no gun is absolutely silent and a large part of how well the gun is silenced is the load you are using but there is definitely a SIGNIFICANT reduction in noise with standard .40 S&W factory ammo.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I read that the Israeli Mossad had forsaken silencers. In it's place they chose to use .22 shorts that had been specially produced with reduced powder loads. They used these in stock Ruger .22 pistols that had a weaker recoil spring installed. The write said that the noise signature was about the same as a silenced hand gun, and a well-placed round (to the eye, temple or base of the skull) would be effective.

I think silencers for hunting rifles may make some sense. You are able to hear what is going on around you (no muffs) and it is quiet enough not to damage your hearing. For civilians that is about the only real use that I can think of.

In my opinion a silenced handgun is like a civilian walking around carrying handcuffs. There is little advantage and a big down-side.


----------

